# New member from MO.



## silver99gt (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys, new member here from Mid-MO. Although not new to boats by no means. Just getting into the forum boards to chat with fellow boat owners. I have a few boats in sig although dont know how to convert to url to get the images to show up in the sig. Happy boating this 4th of july!


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 1, 2011)

the shoal runner


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 1, 2011)

the blazer


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 1, 2011)

another pic of the blazer


----------



## bulldog (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice couple boats there. Welcome to the family. We are going to put together a little run for the Midwest guys at some point this summer. You should try and make it.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ha....I saw your post in another topic. Thought those looked like Missouri boats. Might I guess you've been to Troutt & Son's? :wink: 

Welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have another jet boater aboard! You do like to fish though....right??? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, love to fish. I purchased the motor from troutt yes. they are good friends of mine. Although pending sale i may not have it much longer. hard to keep two boats like i have around...one is always sitting. and i hate seeing something that costs that much just sit. i have another little jet for gigging, etc. little 1648 alweld with a 35 evinrude. its ugly though lol.


----------



## Seth (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to see another person from around home on the boards. By the way, did you have your Blazer at Troutt's poker run last year? I remember banking the boat and talking to somebody with an 1856 blazer/225 Mercury Promax on the back last year at the second or third gravel bar. Nice shoal runner as well!

I figured you would have sold your Blazer by now. It was on Craigslist a while back I remember.


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah i was on the boating for buddies poker run last year, as well as i will be this year. I talked to so many people that day i couldnt tell who from what lol. I got it sold, pending funds. i'd like to take the cash and rip apart my shoal runner this winter with a little more spunky engine and i'd like to redo my front deck for a little more room to move around. i got used to the huge open floor plan i ordered my blazer with. the shoal runner is kinda a cramped area. thanks for the compliments though. I rushed my tail off getting the shoal runner repainted and reworked for the season. i love the boat!


----------



## Seth (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the blue and white look of the shoal runner. If you can't already tell by my boats color, I am a big fan of blue. :mrgreen: 

I'm ready for the poker run. I was planning on going to the gator boats poker run, but had something else going on that day and chose to do it instead. I doubt my clip on would have fit in anyways. :lol:


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 6, 2011)

i didnt end up going either. i wished i could have but i got tied up. i already have a RV lot at scenic 63 rv park so i kind of have to go to boating for buddies one. and dont worry about ur boat fitting in. most of my buddies have legend ss boats that i run with lol


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 6, 2011)

actually my buddy has ur twin pretty well. 09 legend 1960 with a 150. sharp boat. same color. he washed it every time he looks at it damn near. lol


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Jul 6, 2011)

You just had to put that picture up of you beating the Yammy didn't ya...lmao. Just wait till my 3.3L Yammy is back from Hydrotec. Love the Shoal Runner though!


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 7, 2011)

Well hey there rod lol. Yeah I just had to do it. Best pic I got lol. At least I didn't put up a pic of the first race Haha.... how Does 
it run now?


----------



## Seth (Jul 7, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> actually my buddy has ur twin pretty well. 09 legend 1960 with a 150. sharp boat. same color. he washed it every time he looks at it damn near. lol



Zach's boat? I wash mine quite a bit too now that I have a nice looking boat. My first boat was just a bare aluminum 16 footer and I don't think I ever washed it. Heck I cleaned fish on the front deck of it all the time. Threw a few buckets of water on the deck, pull the plug and head down the road. :LOL2: 

I'm really starting to want a bigger hull with a 60" bottom. My buddy has a 225ho Etec on an 1860 Legend SS flat bass that's a lot of fun to drive. My only gripe about his boat is I wish it had hydraulic steering instead of cable. That big motor is heavy and it's hard to steer when you are going WOT or have it trimmed up quite a bit.


----------



## Seth (Jul 7, 2011)

Wishful Thinking said:


> You just had to put that picture up of you beating the Yammy didn't ya...lmao. Just wait till my 3.3L Yammy is back from Hydrotec. Love the Shoal Runner though!



Does anybody else run around here run a Hydrotec Yamaha with a jet? I've read a lot of bass boat guys that run their engines and get some crazy speeds out of those things but with props. I was curious how one would do with a jet setup. Don't seem like there are many Yamaha Vmax jets around. Everything is Mercury on an Alweld/Blazer except for the Etecs on Legends.


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 7, 2011)

if i remember correctly, dont quote me, but Rod was getting 54mph with 2 ppl in his boat the day i seen him gps'n it.


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and yea zach's boat. we used to fish out of my blazer on wednesday night tourney's and such until he got his boat. i pretty well treated my blazer the same way. went gigging and everything with it haha


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Jul 7, 2011)

Not sure who Rod is. I haven't got it yet to test, but it was doing 55 with just me in it. 1856 Blazer with nothing in it.


----------



## Seth (Jul 8, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> if i remember correctly, dont quote me, but Rod was getting 54mph with 2 ppl in his boat the day i seen him gps'n it.


What kind of setup is he running? That 1860 Legend with the 225ho maxes at 54 heading down river. Normal is right around 50.



silver99gt said:


> oh and yea zach's boat. we used to fish out of my blazer on wednesday night tourney's and such until he got his boat. i pretty well treated my blazer the same way. went gigging and everything with it haha


I gig out of my boat all the time. Nobody else has a decent gigging rig so we are always using mine. Last year I went with a pair of 400w metal halide lights versus the 300w Walmart halogens and man does it light up the water now. The mud/sand is more of a pain to clean the fish scales on my carpet. If I come across an old rubber bed liner, I'm gonna trim it to fit my front deck to save some clean up.



Wishful Thinking said:


> Not sure who Rod is. I haven't got it yet to test, but it was doing 55 with just me in it. 1856 Blazer with nothing in it.


What size engine are you running? Is that a .80 or .100 hull? We usually pick up a few miles an hour with two people in the boat. The boat doesn't lean as much as with just one person.


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 8, 2011)

Wishful Thinking said:


> Not sure who Rod is. I haven't got it yet to test, but it was doing 55 with just me in it. 1856 Blazer with nothing in it.


I'm sorry bud i though you were Rod Valley from bourbon. Has a alweld with a 225 vmax. My boat with 3 guys and a full tank ran a consant 54. hit a riffle or shallow area and it'd jump up to 55 56. dont know how fast it was with one person. drove like crap with one person a high speeds so i never gps'd it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 8, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> I'm sorry bud i though you were Rod Valley from bourbon.
> 
> 
> > So you know Rod. He works with me at Kirberg. He told me he had a Jet. But never said it was a brute. I can't believe you guys have twice the HP I have but only run 15-20mph faster. I was thinking of going bigger,but I don't think it will be worth it.


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 8, 2011)

S&MFISH said:


> silver99gt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry bud i though you were Rod Valley from bourbon.
> ...




yeah i know Rod. thats his boat on page 1. 20mph faster on the water is QUITE a bit faster :wink:


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Jul 8, 2011)

It's a Vmax HPDI 300, only ran it once and started having some issues cause the previous owner had it on a Weldcraft 2060 and sunk it. So instead of wasting money fixing it to stock, it was sent off to be built into what will hopefully be a powerhouse. The boat it will sit on for now is an 1856 Xterminator .100 hull. Just depends on how it performs if it's kept or not. Had a Shoal Runner and have been in a couple 598 powered Gator tunnels that hit over 100 mph, so I'm starting to lean that way now.


----------



## Seth (Jul 9, 2011)

Is that the boat that was for sale on craigslist a while back for a while? My buddy was talking about going to look at it but never did. Did the owner not specify that it was sunk before it was bought?


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 10, 2011)

yeah i also remember seeing that boat on c-list. was wondering who might of snatched that thing up. soon as i win the lottery i'll have me one or two of those 100 mph gators lol


----------



## semojetman (Jul 10, 2011)

A $82,000 closed bow Gator with roll bar slid in to the same gravel bar as us saturday and as sweet as it looked and sounded I can't say I would give that kinda money, if the girls that were in it possible came with it that could be a persuading factor.

My buddy I was runnin with has a open bow scorpion that looks alot like a gator but alot cheaper.


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya it was the boat from C-list. He said it had been sunk for 2 hours, and was straight forward about it. He is 21 and bought a Gator tunnel from Linn with a 540 in it, one of those rich kids that daddy buys everything for. Already messed up that one too. Lance Sutton had the boat to beat at one time. Now a guy from Owensville named Shane has a Gator tunnel that he built a 598 for. The man who helped him build the engine has the very first Shoal Runner ever built which runs a 427 twin turbo and runs 103 with 4 people in it. We'll soon see who's the fastest.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

If I ever run that fast on the water I hope my Mamma slaps my face. :shock: 

I'd rather go fish than go fast.


----------



## Seth (Jul 11, 2011)

Wishful Thinking said:


> Ya it was the boat from C-list. He said it had been sunk for 2 hours, and was straight forward about it. He is 21 and bought a Gator tunnel from Linn with a 540 in it, one of those rich kids that daddy buys everything for. Already messed up that one too. Lance Sutton had the boat to beat at one time. Now a guy from Owensville named Shane has a Gator tunnel that he built a 598 for. The man who helped him build the engine has the very first Shoal Runner ever built which runs a 427 twin turbo and runs 103 with 4 people in it. We'll soon see who's the fastest.



Yea I know Shane. I graduated high school with him. I've never seen his boat running all out but I'm sure it would be fun to watch. I've he has nitrous running on that beast as well. One day when I'm rich and already have my outboard jet and a SeaArk Procat paid off I'll get a gator tunnel hull. I like fishing too much to get an inboard tunnel for just pleasure boating. That would just be a for the hell of it boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Seth (Jul 11, 2011)

fender66 said:


> If I ever run that fast on the water I hope my Mamma slaps my face. :shock:
> 
> I'd rather go fish than go fast.



Most of the guys that go that fast just pleasure boat ride. If I didn't fish so much, I'd be like everybody else and wanting a gator tunnel hull I'm sure.


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 11, 2011)

Seth said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever run that fast on the water I hope my Mamma slaps my face. :shock:
> ...




kind of why i ended up getting an inboard. mine you can fish out of, has livewells, trolling motor, fish finders, etc, while also having pretty much endless possibilities to how fast i can go. You only go as fast as your pockets are deep


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

I can run about 52 or 53mph when empty and on the right water. That's plenty fast for me. Anything else I'd have to change my pants. :shock:


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 11, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I can run about 52 or 53mph when empty and on the right water. That's plenty fast for me. Anything else I'd have to change my pants. :shock:



i hear ya lol the meremac....52 is well well fast enough. My promax would run 54 with 3 guys and a half tank of fuel (12 gal), trolling motor, 4 batteries, etc. never gps alone. but would pull pretty good on boats that would run 53 54. My shoal runner ran 52 53 with 3 ppl on its maiden voyage. added a few this and thats but not much at all. I'd be happy with a low 60mph boat i could fish tourney's out of and run in 6 inches of water. thats the goal anyways. Hopefully after season is over i'll be able to tear into it.


----------



## fairdeal (Dec 19, 2011)

Regarding the ? about Hydra-Tec Marine in Nix, Mo. we have a 03 Triton TR-20 with a 200 Yamaha that was built by Wayne Worthy @ Hydra-Tec marine, new heads/phase 3 kit engine dynoed at 275 HP, etc. this boat will run 90 + MPH, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8QL-RDauDo copy and paste, https://ads.boatboss.com/156_St_Louis/53754_2003_TRITON_TR_20_BASS_BOAT_YAHAMA_200_HP_4_STROKE_VMAX_3_1_L_LOW_HRS.html


"Small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it"!
"And he that hath no sword, let him sell his garment and buy one" Luke: 22:36


----------

